# Anyone starting a FET?



## Ducky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

I was wondering if anyone is starting a FET this month? Our cycle was cancelled back in March but have just started downreg again for another attempt. Hoping that things stay calm enough that we make it to ET this time 🤞


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Ducky, (I smiled when I saw your post, my grandad used to call me Ducky  ) 

I am planning a new FET cycle, like you, mine got cancelled a week before transfer back in March.  I had a failed one in Feb.  I am thinking of going Natural FET this time but my cycle is due 4 days earlier than I want because there are no flights til July.  There is a medication called primolut N to delay but it is not available so I am stuck on what to do..


----------



## Everythingcrossed42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi we are hoping to start this month too. I had a telephone assessment with the clinic and they said I was good to start, just waiting for my period then will start on the patches. This is our last chance as it’s our last frozen embryo after three unsuccessful rounds with donor eggs. Although I’m not getting too excited as we are in north west of the uk and still have a high r rate for Covid so just taking each day as it comes in case we have to increase our lockdown measures again.


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes. Just started and hope to travel to Spain end July. Only one embryo left after a failed FET and a fresh round of DE.


----------



## PippityPoppity (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi, I'm going to start a FET this month just waiting for my period to start so I can book in for baseline scan.

I've previously been prescribed prednisolone just in case it would help due to recurrent miscarriages . I've had one successful pregnancy using it and one BFN using it. My clinic has said I can use it this cycle if I want to but have advised the risks due to covid 19 as it will lower my immune system. I'm undecided what to do so just wondering if anyone else is in a similar position?

Good luck to everyone just about to start x


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Hello ladies can I join please 
I am about to start my fet this is our 6th ivf round I’ve had 4 fresh. one frozen, after 10 years We got our precious boy on our last fresh cycle after a few changes.  he is now 2 years and 8 months And we are ready to go again for baby number 2..
I had my scratch done on Friday so now just awaiting af to book my base line scan,, I’m excited nervous and emotional all rolled into one..,
Pippitypoppity I’m in the same boat,,one of the Changes they made was being prescribed steroids Due to high natural killer cells with My successful round I have decided to go again with steroids with the risks,, I just need to do the same as last cycle so I won’t wonder what if... I have just gone back to work and was told I wouldn’t be paid if I got A sick note to cover the time off whilst on these steroids,, so I will just need to be careful I guess..

Good luck to everyone 
Kirsty


----------



## LadyMac2019 (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi Ladies

I'm waiting to start a FET but I'm not sure the process will begin this month. I've just had the implantation failure blood tests completed (Thrombophillia screen, thyroid) so I wont be able to book the scratch in yet. If they're abnormal it'll delay things a while. 

I've bled early after both of my fresh transfers (7 days post transfer) so I might have an issue with low progesterone. I'm going to be working with a clinic in London to manage the progesterone issue because our NHS clinic up north don't do progesterone monitoring/provide extra progesterone. 

When I start, I'll be doing a medicated transfer starting on day 1 of my cycle. 

Fingers crossed for us all!x


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as you, ChrisKirsty and PippityPoppity, needing steroids because of high uNK cells. I haven't spoken to our clinic about it yet  -am slightly putting it off because I'm worried they're going to say I can't take them with Covid. How were your clinics about it? Do you know much about how much the steroids might cause a problem if we got Covid-19? I work in a university and although they're putting in a lot of measures to protect us, a lot will depend on all the students sticking to all the guidelines, and I'm not optimistic about that. I love them dearly, but they're human, and very young...


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Pognut well our clinic said They can no longer prescribe steroids because it lowers your immune system which puts you more at risk if you catch covid 19, I had already picked up my meds off a prescription I was given in November thankfully so as we had them I was told  we had 4 options abandon cycle untill this was over but this could go on for ages , 2 cycle without them or 3 cycle with them But my consultant said he can’t say to take them or 4 try intrapilid infusion but at £600 it’s just more expensive with 3 Needed I think if it works ... I work in retail so I’m in the same boat, like you say it’s also rying in other ppl to make good choices it’s hard 
Hope this helps xxx


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Chriskirsty, that's helpful. I'm worried that my clinic won't  be able to prescribe them, and I'll have to decide whether to go ahead without them or to wait. I'm already 42, we've been trying with no luck since 2013 and I'm really worried that this will go on for ages. Argh! As if IVF wasn't hard enough...


----------



## Fat_Bunny (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi All!

I did my first injection this morning, started my 3x a day progynova and uterine scan booked in for a fortnight's time! Eeek! 
Transfer likely to be around the end of the month!


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Morning everyone

Just wanting to wish everyone luck for the cycles,, let’s hope this is a lucky thread.. 

Ladies can I ask you a question I’m really stressed and just looking for some advice before I call my clinic again..
I had my scratch done on Friday On day 21 at my clinic in London I started Spotting on the saturday this has carried on not just spotting but period like then light now today it seems heavier I am scared I will miss start of af and mess up the cycle and just to make it harder I’m having scans at a local clinic as we live in Durham.. my af is due Friday and my baseline scan was booked for Tuesday day 5 but now I’m thinking will it be day 5 or has it started Has any one any experience 
Any advice ladies would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks 
Kirsty


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Kirsty happened to me last time 
Scratch can bring on period especially if you end the pill on day 21 too 
Call your clinic but you should have time still


----------



## Chriskirsty (May 3, 2013)

Hello Ladies 
How are you all getting on with your cycles ?? 

I’ve had a 3rd scan today my lining is 9.8mm my follicle was 20.5 so my clinic triggered me today it feels really strange having not had treatment in 3 years... my transfer is booked in for next Friday,,so this next week is getting to grips with taking steroids clexane and those lovely pessaries again   

Kirsty


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

I am also hoping to have FET , I am on the cycles buddy thread too, I have not had FET b4 so thought be good to connect here too. I am single, 43 and having double donation treatment , though have had own egg treatment which failed.  The clinic reopened in June and i went for a scan with a view to have FET but they said I should have the long protocol in July so starting that next week ( buserilin). There are 7 fozen blastocycts. It continues to be a long , complex journey and i continue to process the donor issues as things come up all the time and I find  hearing from / about others who have had the help of donors really helpful. 

I haven't taken buserilin b4 , any advice ? Much strength to all, so many have had things cancelled of late at this crazy time, one step at a time for me xxx


----------



## Everythingcrossed42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi all, I had my transfer on Thursday so now it’s the big wait for test day. I’m on patches, pessaries and prontogest injections every 4th day, feeling bloated and quite tired but hopefully it will be worth it.  The clinic is really well organised and I felt really safe when I went for scans and the transfer. 
Good luck everybody and yes let’s hope this is a lucky thread.


----------



## babybird888 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi all, just joining in re steroids. I was told hfea had ‘banned’ them currently and would be reviewing in Sept time?! I’ve been told this by two of the London IVF clinics?! I had 3 recurrent miscarriages, slightly raised NK cells so def want to take them. Anyone else heard this?!


----------



## LadyMac2019 (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi, yes when I spoke with my consultant in London that's what I was told too. He said they might be able to prescribe from September.  Maybe something has changed?


----------



## HopeCove (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi all, I had my FET transfer a couple of weeks ago and I’m on steroids - it’s not been an issue for me at all (prednisone 25mcg). I’m in the uk and they were ordered through Fertility2u.
Good luck ladies! X


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Someone I know who's on the board of the HFEA told me the advice on steroids is just that, advice, which isn't binding. Technically, nothing the HFEA have said would necessarily stop clinics prescribing steroids if it's just advice, would it?

HopeCove, that's interesting - did your clinic say anything about taking them being risky?

I'm v torn about what to do about this - I am worried that if I wait till Sept they won't be able to prescribe them either. And I'm not sure that it is actually the best idea to be on steroids right now, but I'm not a medic and I don't know how *much* of a risk to me or my baby getting Covid on steroids would be, and I can totally understand the clinics' caution. If the risk wasn't significant, I'd be tempted to go ahead soon - at the moment I am totally dithering. Sigh.


----------



## HopeCove (Jul 28, 2013)

No I wasn’t given any specific caution, the first I heard about it was on here! However I am more or less living like a hermit so don’t feel like I’m likely to get corona right now (that’s the concern, I think?).


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Different clinics are really dealing with this differently, aren't they. Yes, it's Covid they're concerned about. If you're being careful not to get it anyhow I'm sure you'll be fine. I teach so it'd going to be difficult to avoid sources of contagion (by which I don't mean students, exactly, but being in work / in seminars generally!).


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Ladies, I hope its okay for me to join.

Everythingcrossed4u, I had transfer just a few days after you- last Tuesday.  The fear is kicking in today.  I am so scared of it not working as I can't go through it anymore.  If this doesn't work, that's the dream of another baby over.  I am trying to think positive but I am so scared.  I am getting more cramps and discharge since yesterday and I worry about that being period symptoms.  What are you doing to get throught he tww? I can;t test early as I had trigger shot so I wouldn't chance it.  

Hope4u- did you get a bfp?? You said you had transfer a couple of weeks ago?  

How is everyone else doing? Regarding steroids, I was prescribed low dose prednisone as precaution and intralipids but chose not to take them because of covid plus last time, I just felt like there was too much in my body.  If you need them though, there is no point cycling without them.


----------



## Everythingcrossed42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Taraeob - my ******* is nearly over, we test a Monday. I bought 2x tests today as clinic one is rubbish so now I just need to hang off from testing.  I’ve not been too bad this 2ww as I’ve been really busy in work so it’s been a big distraction. Although today I have been paranoid as not felt any symptoms today. 

It’s so hard not to obsess about but try distracting yourself. I know easier said than done.  

Fingers crossed for us all


----------



## Everythingcrossed42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Using my mobile then... I meant to say my 2ww is nearly not social media


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

How did you get on Everythingcrossed?? I'm struggling now but I have to wait til at least Sunday- That will be 12dpt


----------



## Everythingcrossed42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Well on OTD the test was positive but line was so faint it wasn’t looking good.  Also my symptoms of nausea and funny taste had pretty much stopped the previous few days so I was convinced it had failed.  Then as the day progressed I stated feeling bit off again so did another  test later in the day which was really strong positive then another one the following morning which was the same.  So good news but just trying too not get too excited as been here before a few times and not gone to plan. 

Sunday probably feels like ages away but hopefully it will come round quickly for you. How are you feeling?


----------



## JippyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi,

Little late to the party, but we're due to have a FET on 21st July after a cancelled one mid medications etc in March   Can I join the board?

Congratulations everythingcrossed42 on your BFP! I notice you were using patches.....I am too and I'm struggling with them rubbing on my clothing and starting to unpeel. Any tips? I've been putting them on my hips and lower abdomen as instructed.....

Hi taraeob! I recognise you from the Reprofit board! Fingers crossed you get your BFP!

Jippy
xxxx


----------



## Everythingcrossed42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Jippy my patches have been ok in terms of staying on I just find them quite itchy. I just try to make sure I wait a while after shower or using any creams before I put them on. 

Good luck for the transfer. Not too long to wait


----------



## JippyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks everythingcrossed42

I have my lining scan on Monday. Anyone know what the optimal endometrial thickness is for a FET? I can't remember what mine was with my son a few years ago!

Jippy
xxxx


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Over 8mm and triple layer 
Best of luck!


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Congrats everythingcrossed42 
Jippyboo just had mine yesterday 8mm and I’m scheduled for 20th


----------



## JippyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks ZC! Don’t think I’ve ever been told how many layers, just mm.......

Congrats on your lining and fingers crossed for 20th!

Jippy
xxxx


----------



## ac410 (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi All,
Hope not too late to join. I am meant to be doing a FET next month. Was lucky enough to have my daughter on previous FET where I took prednisolone and intralipids. Interested in the different clinics take on the pred. My clinic now will not prescribe it due to Covid and say that this is indefinite and cannot give me any sort of timescale as to when this might change. I have low AMH and only 1 blast in the freezer so this is probably my last go and really want to throw everything at it. Out of interest, which clinics have been OK with the prednsisolone? Are they outside of London? We are in London and wanted to consider whether I could get a prescription from somewhere else. I have a little leftover from my last FET but only enough for a week or so....


----------



## Bellaespana79 (Nov 10, 2019)

Hi ladies, hope its ok to join. Recognise some from the July 2WW page. Ive just had a FET, its our 5th transfer, 3rd from the batch of DE. Had IVF years ago to have my daughter who 9 and a half with my ex, feel like an old hand at this but it never gets any easier! Im in Spain and cycling at Instituto Bernabeu, they have put me on the Steriod beginning with P for the 1st time this month despite the Covid19. Ive been ok to be honest although our numbers are creeping up again here as our borders opened so I'm trying to be careful. OTD is 20th so a week to go, how not to go insane? Ive never managed it yet. Any suggestions extremely welcome xxxxx


----------



## JippyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi All,

Had my lining scan this morning and it was 9.1mm and trilaminar! I'm thrilled as it's never been this thick at this stage. But now I'm worried about it going over and being too thick....is that even possible?

Jippy
xxxx


----------



## Everythingcrossed42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi to the newbies good luck with your transfers.  I think my positive result is all over, woke up today with bad cramps and now bleeding bright red which is unusual as on so much meds. Going to call clinic but it’s history repeating itself again.  Really sad as this was our last frostie and we said we wouldn’t go through another cycle as it’s too heartbreaking. 

Wishing you all the best of luck xxx


----------



## fak1 (Nov 1, 2010)

Everything crossed - I am praying so hard for you right now! Hope it  was just a one off, can you go get your hcg checked?


----------



## Everythingcrossed42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks Fak. Clinic have said keep on meds for few days and do another pregnancy test. Will just wait and see.


----------



## babybird888 (Nov 20, 2013)

Everythingcrossed , am thinking of you. Have been there 3 times and it’s such a rollercoaster of emotions ♡ Big Hug

Am still getting nowhere with using prednisolone and or intralipids for my cycle with my clinic. It’s just an open ended ‘not using them right now’ which is frustrating the hell out of me!
Can I ask what prednisone is generally good for? Is it for the recurrent miscarriage side (I’ve had three) or the autoimmune issue side? I know the intralipids are for autoimmune. The clinic wasn’t super keen on me using intralipids anyway, but said I could if it made me feel better (pre lockdown) so wondering whether to go ahead with a cycle anyway or will I regret it?!


----------



## Bellaespana79 (Nov 10, 2019)

Everythingcrossed I'm so sorry, I hope everything is ok. My ex sis- in-law had a huge bleed at 5 weeks and went on to have a healthy baby, you just dong know....babybird, Im on prednisolone because honestly my doctor doesnt know what to do with me. 4 failures of perfect top quality hatchibg embryos from a young donor, I've had a baby, I honestly think it was a last resort. Im currently 7dp5dt and I POS at lunchtime today, Frer, starm white so this is our 5th failure. I honestly think I was prepared for the disappointment more this time as Im not as devastated as normal. Maybe its denial and it will hit me tomorrow. Well, I'm going to bow out now, I wish all you ladies the very best of luck. Take care and stay strong xxxx


----------



## ForeverHope (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
I found this thread last night - it was the first time I’d let myself look after my FET was cancelled midway through meds in March.....& my clinic just called an hour ago to say they were reststarting!
They did say that they had been told they are not allowed to use steroids at the moment due to Covid19 (I’ve not had them before but I noticed some of you mentioned them last night). My next cycle is due to start in 7 days & I need a scratch before that (that would need to be done Monday), so I’m guessing it won’t be until my end of August period that I can start.
That’s just on time for my little boy to start school 💙 he was our gift from our first ever fresh cycle 🙏🏼
We have one Frostie from a failed fresh cycle at Christmas....this will be our last chance to give him a little brother or sister 🙏🏼🌈
Hope you’re all ok. I’ve been fine but since I got the call, I’m feeling really emotional 💖
Big hugs xxx


----------



## Everythingcrossed42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Bellaespana would you test again in a few days 7 days Pt feels bit early. My clinic made me wait until 12 days Pt. Especially after my test on OTD which had a line but it was so faint you almost couldn’t see it. 


My bleeding stopped and clinic were convinced it was just pessaries causing irritatIon on cervix, they now said don’t test again and just wait for 7 week scan. Which is still weeks and half away so feels like agony. However I have got symptoms again but is it just the meds? 

Forever hope I think when it’s potentially your last chance the emotion is heightened more so than other cycles. I feel like this one has been more dramatic than any other cycles and know I don’t even know if I’m pregnant or not.  Such a rollercoaster as I always say.

Hope everybody else is doing ok


----------



## JippyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi All,

So, had my transfer on Tuesday.... 1 x XB and 1 x B...... They're the least developed embryos we've transferred (son was from 1 x FHB and 1 x HB and ectopic was from 1 x HB and 1 x XB) so I'm already feeling quite negative about the outcome as it seems so far only hatching blasts have worked for us.....

I'm also having quite a few twinges, especially around my left side which is where my tube was removed with my ectopic. So I've pretty much convinced myself that this either hasn't worked or an embryo has attached itself to my left tube scar so it's another ectopic  

We're totally running out of time and I can feel our dream of a sibling for our son slipping away  

Hope everyone else is doing better than me!

Jippy
xxxx


----------



## Everythingcrossed42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Jippy I know it’s hard but try to stay positive, this round has been my most bizarre so far and my emotions have been all over the place. How is everybody else doing.


----------



## JippyBoo (Mar 8, 2015)

So, started spotting yesterday, 6 days after transfer, and today it's starting to be more than spotting   I haven't even made it to test day yet! I honestly don't know what else I can do as I'm already on a. really high dose of progesterone.....double what I was taking when we had my son


----------



## ForeverHope (Aug 2, 2015)

Sending you huge hugs Jippy xxxx
Is it possible it’s implantation bleeding? Stay positive & stay focussed on that little embie embedding & finding a comfy spot to settle for the next 9 months 🙏🏼 
Maybe plan in some things that help you relax....country walk, acupuncture....whatever works for you?
Take care of yourself xxx lots of love xxx


----------



## Everythingcrossed42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi Jippy how are you doing? I hope the bleeding has stopped.  I was bleeding a week after my positive result and was convinced it was all over but had my 7 week scan this week and there was a heartbeat. They did spot a bleed on the scan and said I may have more over the next few weeks but not to worry, easier said than done though. 
Keep us posted Andrea


----------

